# Robert Russell



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

Billlbee, why would you not request Express Mail, being it is Mississippi, to CT?


----------



## BilllBee (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*



brac said:


> Billlbee, why would you not request Express Mail, being it is Mississippi, to CT?


The order was shipped US Postal next day guaranteed - it can't come any faster then that!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

This post was was written by rrussell6870 but ended up getting deleted accidentally when these posts were moved here from another forum. - Barry

***************
The orders were shipped express... you paid for priority for the first order, we shipped it express at our own cost... the actions of the post office is beyond our control and we had already paid for faster shipping for you to ensure a safe arrival... your queens arrived alive and well, I assume... so why is it that you feel like we owe you something else? 

After looking at your order, I see that you filed with paypal attempting to get your entire payments back for both orders because the shipper did not meet THEIR "guaranty"... we are not selling pizza's here, and just for future reference, paypal and our company or not one in the same... if paypal decides to refund your payments, you will still be expected to pay for the queens that you received and the shipping that we have already paid for... each customer is set up like an account and if the purchases on an account have not been paid for (or in this case, the payment has been voided), the account will go into collections and no other purchases can be made until the past due balance is paid... 

The "guaranty" of the usps or any other company is not our "guaranty". We "guaranty" live, healthy queens... you received that... if you have a problem with the usps's guaranty, then you can take that up with them. We do not file claims for missed "guaranteed delivery dates" with the usps... shipping express is a way to ensure the fastest possible shipping, not a way to try to recover costs if they do not make it to the destination in the time that the postal service says they will. Each shipment is insured, so if queens arrive dead, the insurance can be used to cover losses that the customer may have until replacements arrive... 

As has been mentioned in the consumer report thread, we have indeed been keeping a record of issues such as this so that we can be a bit more selective as to whom we will provide queens for next season. We have had people that waited until they received their queens, then tried to find ways to get their payments back so they could essentially get free queens, refuse to go to the post office to pick up their queens when they arrived only to demand replacements when they decide that driving to the local post office is not such a big deal, put their queens in hives with the resident queen still there and then want replacements or refunds, etc... yes, we are a large supplier, but that does not mean that we are in the business of just sending queens off to be killed for no reason, or that we are in the business of providing free queens... we will never be able to keep up with the demand, so we have a list of people that we will not be providing for in the future, which will hopefully allow us to focus more on the quality and customer care of our true clientele.
***************


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

thanks Barry, I was just trying to post another. lol.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

I would certainly consider buying from Russell, if it ever rains again. In the meantime, I'm lucky to have living bees and a living feral queen. 

I ship Priority Mail, non-living items, not terribly fragile, if they were not half the price of UPS I wouldn't use them, as orders are not trackable, and last week they ran over 2 with a postal truck I think. (I pack very well, they had to work at crushing those boxes.) And yes, there's a scammer out there everywhere, something for nothing is a fine art..


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

Very true... We have an elaberate packing process that not only includes the boxes, but we actually have staff members that place every single order in seperate postal handling bins, create a lattice of special care tape across the top of the bins, and then our people are the ones that load them on to the outgoing trucks and planes so that they are stacked safely as the very last things loaded... this helps greatly, but it only works from the central Southern hub to the next stop... at that point, its totally up to the postal service employees to get things right...

Wish I could get some of our water to you guys over there... we were parched, but then got flooded... had nucs floating off in a foot and a half of water like little noahs arks. lol. Could have been worse though, so I guess its still a blessing... We will definitly going to get a huge goldenrod flow if it doesnt rain through the bloom... 

I have been talking with UPS, but they are very expensive... the high shipping costs of usps express have hurt bee keepers enough and I am hoping to find some solution to try to get the costs down a bit...


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

again this sounds like a poor customer rather than shipper.


----------



## Daniel Wasson (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

An example of Dr. Russell shipping care. I couldn't have asked for better packaging when I went to the post office and picked them up.

http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff515/Daniel_Wasson/IMG_0239.jpg


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

Well, I do have to say that my Russell queens are just excellent in every aspect you may think of. 
Some of my queens had problems, some delayed and some DOA due to the heat wave we were suffering in the southwest; but each one that was not as I expected, were replaced and now are just thriving and making me happy. 
It is easy to be impatient when dealing with bees; it is hard not to be when everyone is just talking about the “miracle bee”, and you know you have some coming and your frustration is augmented by problems on the supply side. For some of us, they may represent a hefty investment, and when they are delayed somewhere, and that “wherever reason” is just not acceptable due to our own expectations, and frustration derived from preparations made in order to take advantage of the investment. 

I apologize publicly to Dr. Robert Russell, for being one of those clients that just wanted my queens and wanted them now! And for not ever saying thanks for all the advice I have gotten from his site, postings at this forum as well as private emails. 
After all is said and done, one thing remains truthful; the few dozen Sunkist queens I got are just some of the best queens I have. 
PS for the Bee Doctor;
I hope you get to understand and forgive the “stinging” from us, frustrated and impatient customers, the way you understand your queens; thanks for your queens. 

Aurelio (leo) Paez
DBA Micha Bees


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*



rrussell6870 said:


> Very true... We have an elaberate packing process that not only includes the boxes, but we actually have staff members that place every single order in seperate postal handling bins, create a lattice of special care tape across the top of the bins, and then our people are the ones that load them on to the outgoing trucks and planes so that they are stacked safely as the very last things loaded... this helps greatly, but it only works from the central Southern hub to the next stop... at that point, its totally up to the postal service employees to get things right...


You did that elaborate shipping box I got my queen order in last spring?!?!?!? I thought it was the post office freaking out about bees! Hahaha, that is so awesome that you care that much about my small order!

My shipment was delayed due to the USPS. My 1-2 day package took 6 days to arrive. Because of USPS's blunder (and NOT Russell's), one of the queens died in transit. Russell replaced it for free, without asking for anything other than a snapshot of the dead queen, and even paid the next postage. It still took 4 days to get my 1-2 day package, but again that was because the post office is a government run operation, and streamlining isn't exactly their goal.

I couldn't have been more happy with my purchase. Russell's is sometimes difficult to get a hold of, but they have shown EVERY inclination of attempting to deal with EVERYONE'S problems, and Robert ALWAYS makes it right in the end. I would rather wait 10 months for one of Russell's queens than get 10 other queens in one week.


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

Sunkist are our best bee producers. My next queens from there will be cordovan if I get lucky.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*



BilllBee said:


> The order was shipped US Postal next day guaranteed - it can't come any faster then that!


Something you may need to consider Billlbee. Its the USPS! And its getting worse everyday. I dont know if Russells offers Fedex or UPS but anything private will outlast, out work, out perform, is better than a federal bureacracy, you get the picture. I lost everything I owned on 4/27/2011 to an F3 tornado. I gave a change of address to the USPS from my physical address to a P. O. Box # and it stopped some of my mail for 3 months....Hello??? All they had to do was keep it there!!!!!!! Why dont you stop your whining about something that had absolutely nothing to do with Russells and everything to do with your government, you got your queens, I hope they are producing for you, enjoy them and and the fruits of their labors!:shhhh:


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

BilllBee

Please dont take this to heart. I also hope you find a change of heart as well.

First I want to say I think Russell does a great job of keeping his cool with these issues, Russell, kudos to you for that. 

I have seen so very many of these petty complaints against Russell and other breeders out of complete ignorant arrogance. It seems to me people cant read a book any more and just read a few paragraphs online and think they understand beekeeping, queen rearing, make a few mouse clicks, enter a credit card number, read a short version of making nucs and behave as if they ordered a item in stock at amazon. The get an estimated delivery date of the 6th, then go out on the 4th or 5th and make up a queenless nuc, likely before they even have a tracking number to comfirm a shipment was made. Next they are furious because they have queenless nucs, with emergency cells, a laying worker, blah, blah, blah. They think Russell is liable and that they should have received a phone call and be kept up to date, play by play with their order status. Other issues I see over and over is queens being balled, only half take, none take, blah, blah, blah. And I see russell replace these queens one after another when He and I both know there was nothing wrong with these queens. Folks I have had almost 100% take with all the queens I have introduced into my nucs over the past few years and I only leave them queenless for 4-6 hours but I start them weak with three frames and young nurse bees. I received 11 sunkist queens from Russell and every single one I introduced was excepted.

Yes Russel could have prevented all these issues. He could have decided not to offer his queens to hobby beekeepers period, and probably not shaved off some valuable time off of his life due to the stress he has obviously taken upon himself and his reputation from mindless rookies.

My best advice to you BilllBee is to educate your self more fluently and if you cant deal with the delays involved in mail order queens, find a local beek who offers queens for pick up. These can be reserved for next day pick up when they have them on hand and you can make your nucs the day you pick up the queens.

My best advice to Russel is to spend a little time writing up a guide for customers who order queens and require a box be checked that they read it before they order.

The best thing I heard in this thread is Robert may be culling the ignorance and arrogance from the queen purchasing herd that has passed through his online operation so others with understanding restraint can benefit and maybe be able to get ahold of him or his office if needed, instead of his phone line being tied up with, and email full of ignorance and arrogance.


----------



## BilllBee (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

Thanks to all who have weighed in on this thread. There are obviously some very passionate supporters of the Russell Operation. 

I would just like to address the response I received from Russell: I attempted to make contact with you regarding the missed shipping dates and the guaranteed delivery process offered by the USPS. I will say it again, the USPS only refunds the SHIPPER. I am not the shipper. I completely understand that my queens did arrive, just not in the time frame that the tracking number indicated they would. 

My issue was with USPS, and I attempted to work with them to refund the two missed shipment dates. Their policy is very clear it is the *SHIPPER* that gets the refund. So my next logical step was to appeal to the shipper. I first attempted that through email to Russell and the response I received was consistent with what they have responded to on this thread, "its not Russell's responsibility to refund shipping cost". My appeal to PayPal was for the shipping cost of the orders, not the entire order. I have no control over the manner in which PayPal processes an appeal. I never indicated that I did not want to pay for the product. Perhaps PayPal did not provide you with my description of the disputed payment?

This issue has nothing to do with the quality of the product. I think there are many here that are compelled to defend the quality of Russell's product, to the extent that they are attempting to insult my abilities in beekeeping and my level of education. The customer service issue seemed straight forward. It involved two missed shipment guarantees and the expectation that recouping funds for those shipping costs would be prudent. Good customer service is the key to bringing your customers back and expanding your customer base. The irony here is that the quality of service provided by the USPS has impacted the customer service that has been offered by the SHIPPER.

I am certain that I am not the first person to have dealt with an overdue package and am even more certain that I will not be the last. Out of all of this, I would like to inform others ordering product from Russell, that a guaranteed shipment may not be all that it seems to be!


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

My service from Russell has been outstanding, and the quality of the bees would have been worth waiting for anyway. I consider myself fortunate to even have access to buy from them at all. I hope that the whole "dealing with the public" thing doesn't foul that up.

If the real problem was with the post office maybe the thread should have been called USPS instead of Robbert Russell.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

Again, the postage that you paid for was priority, with NO guaranty, even from the usps... so you have absolutely no claim for the first shipment, because WE paid for the express shipment to ensure safe delivery... 

Also again, we do not offer ANY GUARANTY on the usps operations... the only reason that they offer that "guaranty" is so that shippers can recover losses for shipping costs, that is why the Shipper is the only one entitled to file for it...

Unless a shipper tells you that your package will arrive by a certain date or they will refund your shipping, you are not entitled to it...

Let's just stop and look at what would happen if this one producer did what you want and filed for a refund of all the shipments that do not arrive by the usps "guaranteed arrival" dates....

We have shipped over 80,000 queens this season in a little over 18,000 shipments... more than 60% of those shipments arrived after the usps "guaranteed" arrival date... so if we were to file for a refund on these shipments, we would be requesting somewhere around 216,000 dollars from the usps... 

In case you haven't noticed, the usps is already in a major budget crisis... so that sort of cost would certainly require some sort of action to protect their future interests... 

Who would be hurt most by whatever action they decide to take? The public? Bee keepers? Probably both... at the very least, they would inflate the cost of shipping... at the worst, they would refuse to ship bees... somewhere in-between those options, are refusing to offer insurance for live shipments, inflating rates for live shipments, or only offering priority policy for live shipments...

Don't think for one second that the usps enjoys shipping bees of any sort... we were the pioneers of shipping bees with the usps many decades ago and I still personally meet with the postmaster general annually to discuss policies and procedures in order to address trouble areas and to act as the voice of our industry to ensure that bee keepers and the usps continue to work together to keep shipping available... that is the only reason that they have not refused to ship bees entirely after having numerous issues with leaking nucs and packages causing serious damages. (not any of ours by the way) its also the only reason that bee keepers can get insurance for their shipments...

It may seem like a petty $28 to you, but a policy like that would effect ALL of our industry... and that is something that we are not willing to risk... so we do NOT offer a guaranty, we do NOT ask for refunds for our shipping costs from the usps, and we do not make any claim to have "guaranteed shipping"...

We DO pay for the shipment of replacement queens at our own expense, we DO purchase insurance on all shipments, and we DO NOT ASK FOR THAT MONEY... if your queens arrive dead from other suppliers, they require you to pay for the replacements and the shipping for those replacements and they only replace queens that are dead upon arrival. We may be forced to join that crowd next season for the first time in our history due to those that have abused that policy... but as of right now, we have been biting the bullet and sticking to our values...

We had a horrible spring with one disaster after another and have still been able to produce more than our original goals... yes, we have been extremely overrun with communications, and issues like these only cause that to worsen... I could be spending this time helping someone that is losing hundreds of hives of another producers bees find the cause and stop their losses, or helping other producers to resolve the issues within their stocks to better their quality for the future, or helping the next generation of producers to learn how to get started right so that we have a better chance at facing tomorrows challenges... but instead, I am having to defend my operation over not refunding the shipping fees over a technicality... that is why so many people jump in to defend us, because they understand the situation... and I am thankful to every one of them for their efforts...

This is why we will be limiting who we will be selling to in the future... and I am sure that there will be many more threads like this next season when some people make their orders only to have them refunded immediately with a note saying "thanks, but no thanks"... 

ps... Aurelio, you are not on that list, and I thank you very much for your kind words. Speaking with heart says a lot about a person, and you are a good man in my book.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

Dr. Russell, Very well said.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

"The irony here is that the quality of service provided by the USPS has impacted the customer service that has been offered by the SHIPPER." 

BilllBee

Its not irony. We ALL realize that dealing with the USPS is taking a risk. Do you not realize this? The USPS has not impacted the shippers customer service. You have ! On the contrary, I find Russells means of conducting business to be professional. The real "irony" here is someone like you trying to blame one company for another institutions shortcomings. Bottom line is give Russell a break here and stop the wining. The only guarantee in life is that we all grow old and then we die...you need to take a little more time to enjoy the time you have here and stop complaining. The bottom line is ordering live queens through the USPS has risks. If you don't realize that, there's something wrong with you.


----------



## beeG (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

threads like this helped me to decide I will never become a queen breeder  It just seems too many new people with expectations that do not meet reality. I am now leaning to honey production. Funny I at first was more interested in queen production, but not any more.


----------



## Beefarmer57 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

There are always unhappy people in the world but, they should not expect someone to pay for their misfortune. I purchased queens for Dr. Russell this spring that have performed less than expected. I have not, nor will I approach them about their production because we have had less than 4" of rain here in Texas since March. Should have had upwards of 20". Ponds are dry, expecting 30% loss of all trees, no grass or forbs to be found. People with late shipments could have far worse problems. 
Dr. Russell has developed queens with specific traits that benefit people in specific parts of the country due to climate,or other varables. I for one, will remain a loyal customer as long they will sell to hobby/sideliners. They have done a extraordinary job, recovering from their problems, both health and weather related. Dr. Russell deserves the utmost respect for the wealth of information he has bestowed on us. He has unshelfishly given us way more information than he probably should have. Many things that probably should be treated as trade secrets. 
With all of that said, people with petty problems need to step back and take a look at all the good they have done for us and the industry.
Great Job Dr. Russell !!!!:applause:


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*



beeG said:


> threads like this helped me to decide I will never become a queen breeder  It just seems too many new people with expectations that do not meet reality. I am now leaning to honey production. Funny I at first was more interested in queen production, but not any more.


Yeah, but then people will be complaining to you that your honey is too sweet or that it crystalizes after 6 months. I got fat eating your honey, I'm gonna sue you. You promised you would have honey for me by may 30th and here it is June 5th and you are finally getting me honey. No Fair. Que Sera...
rod


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

It isn't just being a queen breeder. Selling anything on the internet is such a major headache that each year I manage to shrink my online store a little more, and a little more. If I did not need credit card processing for one local account that absolutely will not touch paypal processing, I'd have shut the whole thing down in December 2007.

But I do get to help people deal with their problems, and some of my regular distant customers are pretty good people, I find that helps offset the aggravation. For Dr. Russell to continue to ship USPS and keep that option open, well kudos. (from one that's been shipping dry and wet goods USPS since 1999)

Gypsi


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

billiebee,
Apparently you didn't get satisfaction so you brought this to public attention. What do you want from us? What will satisfy you?


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

Can't believe that someone would complain because their bees were a few days late. I got several shipments from Russell this year and only one was "on time." As long as the queens are alive, healthy and ready to lay, what more do you want... it would never have occurred to me to ask for shipping refund... just glad to have live queens.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*



sqkcrk said:


> What do you want from us?


Perhaps nothing. I wish members would be slow to jump in on these threads and add their .02 cents worth and instead let the mentioned parties work it out. I'm sure none of us know all the details and particulars, yet we feel compelled to make statements instead of asking questions. 

Glad Mark asked some questions.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

the bee business is very small compared to most. a lot of damage can be done to a supplier by what I would call a bad customer. If some one is going to bash a supplier they better have the experience to back up their criticism of someone. most of the time this is not the case.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

It does seem that we have heard from both parties and a lot of opinions and thoughts from others. Years ago the local "authorities" attempted to take my family's business property from us by the use of eminent domain. This went on for about a year. Thankfully they dropped the ball on several things and they lost their bid at taking it from us. My brother and I were still angry and was discussing what "we ought to do". My father looked at the two of us and simply said "The more you stir it, the more it stinks". That was all it took to quieten the two of us down, my father knew it was time to move on. My father died a couple of months later having lived the last year of his life with the cloud of losing his business of over 50 years to the city, but yet he had no regrets. There comes a time when you just have to let things go. As I tell folks, if you keep looking back you're subject to walk off a cliff.

Ed


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

Dr. Bob sent me some queens and let me know when he posted them. They made there way here eventually, once they got in the hands of the USPS. Once they were in the hands of the USPS, I don't see how Doc had any responsibility or control on how fast they moved along. All three came thru just fine and I love their brood patterns.

My wife sent a letter to my Son's Hockey Camp for Registration. Camp was in Canada. Never send bees via Certified Mail in Canada. It took three weeks to get that letter from here to somewhere just North of Toronto, 350 to 400 miles.

I would love it if people would cultivate an attitude of thankfulness for what they have. We have so much in this Nation. Well meaning good hearted people amongst those things.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

We take too much for granted, don't we Mark?

Ed


----------



## beemaster01 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*



beeware10 said:


> the bee business is very small compared to most. a lot of damage can be done to a supplier by what I would call a bad customer. If some one is going to bash a supplier they better have the experience to back up their criticism of someone. most of the time this is not the case.



Amen!


----------



## Randy Ray (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*



Daniel Wasson said:


> An example of Dr. Russell shipping care. I couldn't have asked for better packaging when I went to the post office and picked them up.
> 
> http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff515/Daniel_Wasson/IMG_0239.jpg


I love that message flier to the postal service you place on the orders Dr. Russell. I'm not a custormer but I can see you aren't a greedy guy like the world seems to be developing these days. I wish greedy people would just fade away.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*



Intheswamp said:


> We take too much for granted, don't we Mark?
> 
> Ed


I'm sure I do. I don't know about you.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*



rrussell6870 said:


> if your queens arrive dead from other suppliers, they require you to pay for the replacements and the shipping for those replacements and they only replace queens that are dead upon arrival. We may be forced to join that crowd next season for the first time in our history due to those that have abused that policy...


I sincerely hope that you continue your current policy. It is very reassuring to a buyer to know that the seller will stand behind his product 110%. For me, it makes me more willing to pay a higher price (which I know that you arn't interested in charging just for the sake of charging) and waiting even longer for the same product. I know it will get here, and I know it will be fantastic when it does. And if not, I already know you will fix it. It helps me sleep easy (not that I was losing too much sleep over my queen order, lol).

All that said, I completely understand if you move to the same policy that your competitors have. It is a crying shame that someone is interested in taking advantage of your policy and your business.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Beefarmer57 said:


> I for one, will remain a loyal customer as long they will sell to hobby/sideliners. Dr. Russell deserves the utmost respect for the wealth of information he has bestowed on us. He has unshelfishly given us way more information than he probably should have. Many things that probably should be treated as trade secrets.


I couldn't have said it better myself!

I will place all my orders with Dr. Russell as long as I can. I don't use him for emergency queens, as that's not the type of operation that he runs. Know that up front, plan in advance, and receive phenomenal genetics.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Barry said:


> I wish members would be slow to jump in on these threads and add their .02 cents worth and instead let the mentioned parties work it out.


Since when did the moderator start discouraging participation IN A FORUM!

Oh wait, I forgot what site I was on . . .


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Nice backhanded remark! Why don't you go back and read again what I wrote. Maybe it will help you remember next time what forum you are on.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

I read what you wrote Barry. That's why I quoted it (and I made sure not to "excessively quote" it, as that is against the forum rules). I see where you are coming from, but if the two parties are intended to


Barry said:


> instead let the mentioned parties work it out.


 they probably would have done so in PM form. By bringing it to the forum, in a thread, you are asking for participation. I don't understand why you would try to discourage this (unless, of course, it was aggressive, abusive, or demeaning). I thought it was a forum, and not a bulletin board where you post messages while specifically avoiding responses.



Barry said:


> I'm sure none of us know all the details and particulars, yet we feel compelled to make statements instead of asking questions.


I made statements about my own experiences, not about his details and particulars. Was this not posted in the "consumer reports" section? I don't understand what the problem is.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

I believe that it is entirely possible that Barry was vocalizing wishes and not trying influencer or stifle real discussion. Just intelligent meaningful less rancorous discussion and debate.

I recall a Consumer Report "discussion" about an individual and their complaint. No one, until I actually called to one being complained about, gave any thouight to seeking "the whole story".

When complaints are posted, both complainer and complaintant should be brought into the discussion in order for us to have any real perspective at all. Like in the latest BetterBee gripe session in which it appears BetterBee did nothing wrong except perhaps Customer Relations. The complainer did get what they ordered after all.


----------



## mcdermottm (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

i ordered 2 queens from mr russell and i was a bit perplexed about when i might receive them because i didn't get any email or anything. i sent him a pm on here and he immediately got them shipped out to me and even shipped them overnight. the envelope was a bit beat up but that was the fault of the post office. they were accepted quickly and i am very happy even though the beautiful carniolan must have died or was killed because they made a queen daughter for me. his queens are exceptional. i will be ordering more from him in the future. this was his first year selling to the masses and i'm sure it was stressful and i'm sure it will improve with time.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*



sqkcrk said:


> I'm sure I do. I don't know about you.


I do...everyday.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

I would not have taken that for granted.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

russel treated me great, He shipped the queens ecpress at his cost, and the usps almost screwed that one up. The local bee inspecter wants queens off of russels bees next year, and he has been raising his own queens for 30 years!


----------



## Dave360 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*

my experience was while they might not be the best at customer service the queens I got are GREAT 
He really knows his bees 

Dave


----------



## Viking350 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: For Dr. Robert Russell*



Intheswamp said:


> It does seem that we have heard from both parties and a lot of opinions and thoughts from others. Years ago the local "authorities" attempted to take my family's business property from us by the use of eminent domain. This went on for about a year. Thankfully they dropped the ball on several things and they lost their bid at taking it from us. My brother and I were still angry and was discussing what "we ought to do". My father looked at the two of us and simply said "The more you stir it, the more it stinks". That was all it took to quieten the two of us down, my father knew it was time to move on. My father died a couple of months later having lived the last year of his life with the cloud of losing his business of over 50 years to the city, but yet he had no regrets. There comes a time when you just have to let things go. As I tell folks, if you keep looking back you're subject to walk off a cliff.
> 
> Ed


These are some of the wisest words I have heard in a LONG time.


----------

